# avery designs



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone have good designs for an avery that can fit within 6'x6'.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Does anyone have good designs for an avery that can fit within 6'x6'.


check out my post "Dove Cage"... that is 6x6x5, Give me a few ideas of what your looking to build and for how many birds, I can maybe draw somthing up for you..


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*aviary design*

plans...aviary


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

john i have room for 6 feet by 6 feet. and it doesnt matter how high preferable 6 ft.


----------

